# Resemblance



## Oquirrh the V

einspanner's nickname for Scout made me want to start this thread ... Who has pictures of their vizslas that remind them of something else (i.e. characters/cartoons)? Here is Oquirrh's lookalike- do you see the resemblance?


----------



## harrigab




----------



## Oquirrh the V

I call Oquirrh, Jar Jar Binks, all the time!


----------



## harrigab

this thread should be fun lol!


----------



## einspänner

Great thread idea, Oquirrh! On occasion, Scout also speaks for the trees.


----------



## Capa

Fun thread!


----------



## redbirddog

Royalty.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/08/hungary-royality-in-hills-of-san.html


----------



## datacan

... We work under the microscope


----------



## harrigab




----------



## Nelly

Hilarious! We have so many, but here are two of the funnier ones!


----------



## Canadian Expy

In his mind - he's King of EVERYTHING ;D


----------



## RubyRoo

This photo always reminded me of a bad school photo


----------



## harrigab

I'm looking through Ruby's photo's with different eyes now lol!


----------



## Suliko

Maybe it's not a physical resemblance, but every time my two Vs play together and are acting goofy, I call them The Dumb and The Dumber. It's their fault  Sophie constantly tries to sit on Pacsi's head, and Pacsi bites Sophie's legs when she does it... Or they both lay on the carpet belly up and simultaneously wiggle their backs and paws very actively to get a good back massage  They're just acting all kinds of silly


----------



## Oquirrh the V

This is great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bronson

Plotting and scheming...


----------



## einspänner

Nailed it.


----------



## harrigab

ha ha, Ruby always reminds me of Jar Jar Binks, she's not as goofy now but always reminds me anyway


----------



## einspänner

I've been enjoying all the photo-sharing today, so it's time to dig out this old thread. 

Here's my Bumble.


----------



## einspänner




----------



## tknafox2

The Best... LOL!!!


----------



## Ksana

My husband tells me Vizslas remind him of one of the World's most influential politicians.


----------



## buckethead777




----------



## Gatsby2015

Channeling Jackie


----------

